# Writing and reading a file from kernel space



## j4ck (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it possible to read/write a file from kernel space? I found this topic but there's now examples and usages of these functions in drivers' sources are so complex. Could you please help me with some examples?
To be more general about my purpose, I have to say that I want to pass some values between two drivers, any other solutions are welcomed. Thanks.


----------

